# Wilfs first play with Fergus ....



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/1dd24f3a21a35d9883a1c3934e9fb4dd_zpsc2a843f5.mp4

Well Fergus has been here two weeks tomorrow and this is the first time Wilf has played with him, it was about an hour ago and they payed for ages Mable tried to get involved at the beginning...that was a little bit too much.

Some pictures for Donna ....


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, that's great. Must've felt like a long time waiting and hoping, and your patience paid off...so pleased.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's fantastic - he is just so super cute - he doesn't look real lol!
Glad to see he's winning them around
I love that pic of fergus with his front legs in the air at wilf,
I bet they were great to watch
Hopefully the first of many plays - Mabel won't be able to resist joining in the fun xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tracey did you see the video ????


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

No..... 
I can't watch videos / you tube on my iPad - it's just too slow for some reason
I will have a go though & see if I can be patient enough for it to fully download - fergus is worth it!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Love it  

I've been battling with Photobucket for days trying to get a video uploaded 

Good to see Wilf playing with him  He's such a dude


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwwww he is just the cutest little boy ever and looks so happy and content,thanks so much karen xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I just saw it - twice!
Absolutely fantastic, I just giggled all the way through it.
Wilf is so gentle and considerate with him, both enjoying it with their waggy tails.
Fergus must of really enjoyed playing with the "big boy" x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love it!! They look like they are getting on just fine! Fergus is still adorable!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah Good boy Wilf, playing it cool just couldn't last could it lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It took me a while with photobucket, it's been awful the last coupe of weeks. Fergus has only tried to play with Mable and she's not sure inside she prefers it outside where she can out run him lol
Yeh Karen, Wilfs finally sussed him, realised he"s staying and thought go on then bro xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh that is so lovely! Wilf loves his new baby brother  Mable will be there in no time x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it!!! Now he looks small  Wilf is so good with him!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I cant believe how quickly both mable and wilf have accepted fergus,what a pair of little stars they are xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll try and video Mable and Fergus outside later but they're all asleep at the moment lol x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just love seeing Mabel because she is so beautiful.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Big smiles all round )

Arthur swings between ignoring Meg and wanting to play, but every he tries to play and he barks it scares Meg off, the boy can't win, as when Meg wants to play Arthur grumps off!!! Can't wait for them to get their acts together!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hang in there Cali xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to see your boys interacting so well... maybe Mable needs a sister


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Lovely to see your boys interacting so well... maybe Mable needs a sister


Now there's a thought x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can vouch for the sister thing!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely video Karen, Wilf is so gentle with him - love it.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah thats really cute! You lot with two + poos are doing me no good at all! I feel max is missing out on all this fun play! 
Id live him to have a little sister of brother! 

He photos are great!
Did you get yours from the same breeder?
Sam x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww... So SO cute 

I just LOVE Wilf, look how careful and gentle he is with Fergus...what a lovely big brother

You must be in heaven with such lovely dogs

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No Sam, Wilf was from the same breeder that Tinman got Ruby and Fergus was from Mandym xxxxx......oh and I picked Mable up somewhere in Lincolnshire xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

What a gorgeous little face!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How lovely to see them play together, they are such lovely dogs, Fergus really is settling in so well.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw lovely video and photos, Wilf is adorable with Fergus X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!! SO CUTE!!!! What a perfect start to my morning! are they ever sweet together!
and Adorable fluffball Fergus is brave too isnt he!!! AH He is so darn cute!


----------

